# Did you enjoy sex during pregnancy?



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you enjoy sex during pregnancy? 
I'm really curios to know this. I have had difficult pregnancies myself and i tried to be careful. I wasn't alloyed from the doctor to had sex during one of my pregnancies. 
What about you ladies?


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

In the last trimester, no. I didn't enjoy much of anything because I felt so big and ungainly. 

In the first trimester I was too sick to enjoy anything. 

I guess the second trimester was the time I enjoyed sex. My husband thought I looked great so that was nice. I don't recall it being a problem and I remember enjoying myself. 

I think it depends on how well you feel and how comfortable you are. If you are really into "active" sex you might you want calm it down as the pregnancy proceeds and consult with your doctor about this. Personally, I never had any restrictions it was pretty much based on how I felt at the time.


----------



## morningdew (Jan 14, 2010)

I did enjoyed it until I found out that I was having a very high risk pregnancy (resulting in my 2 hospitalization and spent one whole month in bed under a strict bed-rest) and my doctor advised us to avoid sex all together until the baby was born.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

H couldn't keep his hands off me when I was pregnant. The last five or six weeks I was too miserably big and sleepless to be interested, but up until then it was GAME ON!


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

Absolutely I enjoyed it.

Granted, it was my Wife that was pregnant and not me, but I still enjoyed it!


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

1st and 2nd kid - no. I was too sick and had too many complications to even think about sex. 

3rd kid? Still sick and had complications, but for whatever reason, wanted/needed/enjoyed it!


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes I had good pregnancies and still enjoyed sex although my husband was more concerned than I was.


----------

